# Databases > Oracle REP - 1213 frequency below its group

## kssenthil

Hi. all.......
Im new user for oracle reports(10g).. i find some error after run the report. 

The error message as follows

REP - 1213: Field 'f_company_name' references column ' company_name ' at a frequency below its group in oracle reports


Pls help me to solve this issue

Regards,
Senthil

----------


## susarlasireesha

The source column for the field is in a group below that of the repeating frame which encloses it.  

Move the field into a repeating frame whose source group is at or above the group that contains the field's source column.  Otherwise, move the field's source column into the enclosing repeating frame's group, if possible.

----------

